# alter Canon-Drucker (i550x), nur 2 Farben drucken



## digihexe (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche hier doch nochmal rat, obwohl ich die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben habe.
Ich habe einen alten Canoni550x erstanden und nun festgestellt, dass nur 2 Farben (magenta, cyan) drucken.
Schwarz und Yellow absolut gar nicht.

Canon selbst sagt, da ist nichts mehr zu machen.

Ich hab es mit speziellem Lösungsmittel probiert (auf den Druckkopf draufgespritzt), intensiv gereinigt, Druckkopf ausgerichtet - immer nur 2 farben.

Das Betriebssystem ist XP-Professionial 2002 Sevice Pack 3.

VG

digihexe


----------



## PC Heini (28. Juni 2013)

Grüss Dich

Möglich, dass der Druckkopf selbst verstopft ist. ( Im innern ). Auch kann es sein, dass die elektrische Verbindung zum Druckkopf beschädigt ist. Ist ne braune Folie mit dünnen Leiterbahnen darunter. Wenn da welche gebrochen sind, ist schluss mit drucken. Auch kannste mal noch gucken, ob dieses Folienkabel noch gut im Stecker sitzt. Auch auf eventuell oxydierte Kontakte achten. Mehr kann man als Laie nicht mehr machen.

Gruss und viel Glück 
PC Heini


----------



## kleinekröte (31. Oktober 2013)

hallo, 

ich habe auch mal gehört, dass es so unterdrucktanks gibt, die die farbe quasi aus der patrone in den druckkopf schießen. vielleicht ist bei denen ja auch was nicht in ordnung? oder hast du dir jetzt schon einen neuen drucker geholt?

und dass was mit den patronen nicht stimmt, hast du ja bestimmt auch schon überprüft oder?

viele grüße


----------

